# Medicare part D



## barbacasec (Nov 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me a little about Part D. Do providers bill out for it at all or is it done through the pharmacy? I know that Part D isn't actually paid for by Medicare and that the patient needs to have a private insurance to cover part D but how/who bills out for the drugs? What if they are drugs given to a patient while they are in the hospital? 
Any information would be great or if anyone knows of a helpful web site other than the regular CMS and Medicare site that would be great.....

thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 18, 2008)

I deleted my original comment when I re-read your request.

"Any information would be great or if anyone knows of a helpful web site other than the regular CMS and Medicare site that would be great....."

See if this is helpful~

http://www.medicareadvocacy.org/FAQ_PartD.htm

http://www.medicare.gov/pdphome.asp


----------

